# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  To all you yong bucks you gotta be a tuff MF'er to get old

## BuzzardMarinePumper

I had this posted in the wrong thread and wanted to share my life journey (most of it) 61 6 mths out of a coma and here we go . # 1 your mind does control the abilities and restrictions on your body !

_OK the break down post coma Nov. 2020 from a kink in my lower intestine cut 8in out, they gutted me like a fish from my belly button to mid chest not a pretty site to me and intubated me and vacuumed my abdominal cavity for 5 days and could not get me to come out of the induced coma_

1) My palate has changed I eat almost all veggies and meat almost makes me sick
2) I drink Twisted Tea instead of beer
3) Weight is up about 20 lbs from before due to lack of exercise
4) I am at the 6 mth recovery mark and a little ahead of normal schedule
5) I can still screw 2 x's a day but she has to get on top - feels like my belly is coming loose
6) 1st week back in the girly gym - that is what made me think of you guys ,lol
7) very little leg strength , working on that daily
8) Little to no cardio
9) Getting high daily off green
10) Also getting high of killer Jinitrophen HGH make muscles without even lifting I swear
11) I can take a dump & pee nonreal
12) MY BACK HURTS LIKE A BITCH DOG
13) I cannot lift 35lbs from the ground to standing
14) Good news is they say at 1 year I should be close to normal ...... stil 6 more mths at 1/2 a man will be hard
15) I still consider eating a 9mm from time to time but that is not new been considering that since I was a young Marine
16) I have to say I have put one round in a 357 and spun the cylinder and pulled the plug and God did not take me so I am over that and no longer have any desire to end life and want to live .- no mind this is an open forum , but I bet many of you guys have little respect for many females - and once in a while after many bad ones . My sweetie stood by me through my coma and even wiped my butt I owe it to her to be normal again . I even gave her a ring .... She is keeper and I thought all women were .... well never mind once in a blue moon you find a good one .....I have

Just a parting shot ! FYI Your mind is in control and will make you do more than you are willing to do ! So when lifting mind control is as important as nutrition !

I am going to try to get this history as close to factual as possible . If I have posted different dates on other places .... blame it on post coma  :Smilie: 

1. 99 torn left bicep tendon and had re attached .

2. 20 Oscope on left shoulder 

3. 02 I was ran over by a truck and crushed . Broke both capulas , crushed right scapula and cracked left in 2 places , broke all my ribs at least once and some in 2 places , bruised my spline and split my liver , had 2 pulmonary embolisms hit my lungs while in the hospital .

4. 04 left hip replacement

5. 07 more blood clots

6. 11 kicked opioid habit scripted of 60mg Oxycodone & 40mg of Oxycotin ..... I know not cool but dumped them all in the toilet and visited hell !

7. 12 started TRT

8. 14 started blending compounds and peptides and learned enough to be dangerous (I was doing gear in the 70's when you got vet EQ , Winstrol V from Winthrop labs , Fina Jet and you can name it we could get it real Var , and Winstrol tabs , Metha Test not even a felony)

9. 15 peaking muscle mass and leanness 57 I think 6 t 245lbs and a 34 waisted jeans and XXL Polo

10. 15 Torn rotator cuff reattached and held 

11. 16 more rotator cuff issues

12. 17 right hip replacement 

13. 18 left knee replacement (blood clots included) Also diagnosed Prostrate Cancer watch and wait still

14. 19 back twisted in knots and now get epidurals every 90 day app

15. 20 degenerated right ankle and get injection every 90 days app

16. 21 kink in my bowels and was in a coma for 2 weeks and lost 52 lbs

17. 21 Oh around mid April we had to come home from our 2 weeks spring break at the beach , Aplach Bay , Tate's Hell , St George Island FL . My father passed March 28th and we had a celebration service the 18th of April and had 3 teeth pulled . Tooth aches kill . I think Lobyst or Samason had a brain hemorrhage from a toothache . Anyway Mon the 19th . So 5 shot later that hurt worse than a bad quad shot . 3 teeth extracted and antibiotics and percs and back to the beach . A week later on Sat I was in tears . No Oral Surgeons on call form Tallahassee FL to Valdosta , to Macon . So back to Canton GA north of ATL. and drainage and stitches and more percs and more antibiotics and back to the beach 6hrs . It all worked out .

18. 21 went to the Dr with a boil on my butt he lanced and more percs and antibiotics...lol I know end of May went back the 4th he did not like the way it looked so did a Biopsy and said my be melanoma ....... I will find out tomorrow !

So young gents Rock on ! But for me some of my survival is a result of my faith and the way Jesus saved me from all the way back in the in the Marines he saved my life and men died all around me . Not a fanatic but I know who is in control ! 

Today I hit a cardio mile stone I walked with my head held high and managed a tad over a mile and that is a new record post coma . I have been in the gym Shhhhhh "Planet Fitness" Using girly weights and bands and can feel my strength coming back and I am still inside this shell and will be a whole man again with in the next 6 mths ....... 

Baby Steps :
Proticall :
50mg Test Cyp every 3rd day
50mg Deca every 3rd day
30mg NPP EOD alt 
Halotestin 
3iu's HGH daily
TB -500 1mg daily
.1HCG EOD
30iu Lantus 2 x's a day Type II but I take extra for good reasons and to keep glucose down with the HGH

I take a 1/2 a pill bottle full meds daily non inflammatory anything from Ibuprofen , Lyrica , Tylenol , Metacarbol , Water pill , Cialis , Flomax , Prilosec , Magnesium , Milk Thistle , D3 , Folic Acid , I refuse statins & BP meds 

I get a complete male metabolic panel Tues and I will post results 

I will post current gym routine when there is one remotely worth mentioning .

I welcome comments and questions . I do have half my brain tied behind my back so please be tempered . 

*Warning US Marine Sgt and if you hammer me I hammer back . Do not ask me about my service as it was not a pleasant duty actually ashamed of what I did but not Ashamed of my service ! If this makes no sense to you then I am not smart enough to educate you!*

----------


## wango

Oh we are going to have one hell of a conversation when we meet Buzz. Holy crap! The fact that you can still walk or drive that bad-ass truck is a miracle to me!

Hell, post any workout. This a steroid forum, you use steroids , you are a warrior and you refuse to quit. Any workout is worth mentioning. 

Glad you started this up.

----------


## almostgone

Buzz, I wouldn't run the Halo for an extended length of time. It *will* jack up your liver enzymes. Just my 2cc.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> Buzz, I wouldn't run the Halo for an extended length of time. It *will* jack up your liver enzymes. Just my 2cc.


Been on it about a year . It really had a holistic properties that assisted in my pain levels and I was amazed at this effect after I started taking for 4 weeks . Thanks I have been told that and only have 7 left . Never been much on orals ! But when they assisted me in pain management I got phycological hooked . When gone not taking any orals until I am in the total groove again . 

I am in non stop pain and offered opiates anytime I want them . The pain probably surprisingly that causes me the biggest issue with NO relief except a small amount from 90 day injections is my ankle ............ started causing me issues after knee surgery . Right one bone on bone and Dr that has done all my joint work said I was to hard on my body and he thought this was an old injury from the Marines ...........If I do become even more immobile I will go the opiate route they do stop the pain .

Not sure of an exercise or group or flexibility movements for my ankle to make it stronger and remove the joint pain . I going to opt fo in home rehab after i get back in to a lot lower weight class I am a PIG right now and can barely do anything to exercise .

6ft and 268 lbs very little muscle left except what the HGH has visibly added just pure "GROWTH" form HGH . 

*I had a fasting full Male Metabolic panel draw today and my test is low on purpose for this draw . I will post in a week or so and I am sure I will need assistance fixing all that is out of balance because I am not going on a bunce of scripted meds for fat old ppl the weight is coming off just slowly . 
*
MAN THAT COMA SUCKED THE BIG ONE ! RIGHT WHEN MY SWEETIE AND ME WERE ABOUT TO START CRUISING THE 49 STATES I OUR RV - I DID NOT LOOK LIKE AN OLD FART AND YES SHE IS A HOTTIE ACCUSED OF BEING IN HER 30 BUT I SAY 40'S , lol !

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Dammit to hell I cannot win for loosing . Got my short BW back from the VA and Hemoglobin is in danger zone as in almost needs medical hospital attention but I said let me try at home ......... Iron severely low due to removal of lower intestines and lack of absorbsum . Only have 55% of red blood cells required to carry o2 to my organs . Also said B6 low and I pin Bovine B12 complex 2x's a mth and one VA B 12 EOM . Also said low on D3 and I take 10x's recommended dosage ??? I wonder if cancer could be causing these reading and Dr said hold off on colonostpy , , Prostrate Biopsy until Hemoglobin back normal that this is serious ....... WTF is ? A coma was serious ? Am I destined to be an old man no matter how hard I try to prevent ............

Asked me if I could possibly be dehydrated Ashamed to say yes possibly only 4 bottles of water a day and severely low on iron .

Sending me iron tabs and I am slamming water + upping my test injections in hope that may up my red blood count . MF'er SOB he said this is what I can't breath good and have no energy and to stop pushing until hemoglobin back in line ?????

Any thoughts ? any adjusted dose of HGH or anything else

----------


## NiceGuyResearcher

So what do you suggest for us younger people? I'm 49 about to be 50 in december. 

seems like everyone's hip needs a replacement, i wonder how much of that is a function of sex and too much Elvis Pelvis ? LoL

I knew someone older who had leaky gut. ... this was in 2014, back when the gut or the intestines started to leak and it was a new concept...

now the medical community has amassed some knowlegdge & so have Youtube doctors actual MD's, who have a side-gig trying to sell their new info. on how to avoid or repair Leaky Gut (like what foods to avoid... tomatoes oddly enough seem to be bad)

then you have the other school of thought that says Garlic causes too much gas, but the Benefits of a garlic diet really outweigh the bad things garlic can cause

*If you had to do it differently, would you switch to a Vegetarian diet earlier on your own volition and on your own free will?
*
They say that red meat never gets fully digested in 1 of the 2 intestines and solidifies, causing blockage and problems with the colon

So how do we avoid some of the problems that comes w/ age, not just how to be able to tolerate them? (if u don't mind me asking) .. Thanks

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

*Thanks for helping , mods . that was a really strange post to me . never seen a link like that on this forum*

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> So what do you suggest for us younger people? I'm 49 about to be 50 in december. 
> 
> seems like everyone's hip needs a replacement, i wonder how much of that is a function of sex and too much Elvis Pelvis ? LoL
> 
> I knew someone older who had leaky gut. ... this was in 2014, back when the gut or the intestines started to leak and it was a new concept...
> 
> now the medical community has amassed some knowlegdge & so have Youtube doctors actual MD's, who have a side-gig trying to sell their new info. on how to avoid or repair Leaky Gut (like what foods to avoid... tomatoes oddly enough seem to be bad)
> 
> then you have the other school of thought that says Garlic causes too much gas, but the Benefits of a garlic diet really outweigh the bad things garlic can cause
> ...


I think you are way off bubble and need more research and clueless as to me or my journey ..... thank you for posting all post are welcome but I have no idea where to start with your shot gun questions and 1/2 answered by you ? I am not smart enough to help you . Maybe I misposted or you mis read I am far from a Veggie head ! I ate 12oz Filet for dinner this evening and burgers yesterday ????

----------


## wango

> So what do you suggest for us younger people? I'm 49 about to be 50 in december. 
> 
> seems like everyone's hip needs a replacement, i wonder how much of that is a function of sex and too much Elvis Pelvis ? LoL
> 
> I knew someone older who had leaky gut. ... this was in 2014, back when the gut or the intestines started to leak and it was a new concept...
> 
> now the medical community has amassed some knowlegdge & so have Youtube doctors actual MD's, who have a side-gig trying to sell their new info. on how to avoid or repair Leaky Gut (like what foods to avoid... tomatoes oddly enough seem to be bad)
> 
> then you have the other school of thought that says Garlic causes too much gas, but the Benefits of a garlic diet really outweigh the bad things garlic can cause
> ...


Youre getting up there, but even at that age I felt night and day different than I do now. 

Youll know youll need a hip or knee replacement (had both my hips done due to sports wear and tear) when you have to use a cane for multiple months, stairs go from taking them one at a time to almost impossible without pulling on a hand rail, cant get up from the toilet if you dont have safety bars, 24 hour a day pain that doesnt let you sleep through the night & meds dont work. Your joints might grind like stripped gears and you can hear it.

If your stomach or intestines leak even a little, you will develop an infection that will put you in the hospital and possibly kill you. 

The WHO says read meat causes colon cancer and statistically the age of colon cancer has dropped and it is now recommended you start getting colonoscopies at 45 (down from 50). 

Buzz, keep crushing it buddy! BTW, I had filet last night for dinner and some leftover for lunch  :AaGreen22:

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> So what do you suggest for us younger people? I'm 49 about to be 50 in December. 
> 
> seems like everyone's hip needs a replacement, I wonder how much of that is a function of sex and too much Elvis Pelvis ? LoL
> 
> 
> *If you had to do it differently, would you switch to a Vegetarian diet earlier on your own volition and on your own free will?
> * 
> 
> So how do we avoid some of the problems that comes w/ age, not just how to be able to tolerate them? (if u don't mind me asking) .. Thanks


Ok my 49 almost 50 friend my attempt to answer the above questions  :Smilie: 

#1 If you are almost 50 You have already seen the best day of your life you will see . The way to look at age is you are dying the day you are born . With that said I just happen to have an abused body . Part from the Marines and the other self induced .

#2 Yup Hips seem to be a given for most ! They are a cake walk after living the life I have Knees and shoulders are the killer for pain and rehab .

#3 Your question about sex is cute and you seem to be a very youthful thinking man actually jocular and I like that ! You may have found the answer to my joint issues . I probably did and do have way to much sex ...............

#4 Nope I would eat every cow , chicken ,and pig I could afford to chow down on . I did state I am not a veggie head . I think I said my palette changed after being in the coma and I do eat a shit ton of squash , Zucchini , onions , tomatoes , broccoli , Cauliflower , Spinach , Mushrooms , Brussel sprouts 

#5 Case in point you are only a few years behind me  :Smilie:  A lot closer than you may realize . Refer to #1 . If you are 50 and no issues I tip my hat to you and say go light on the Test , no Tren and love life if you have had no body trauma  :Smilie:

----------


## almostgone

Not to butt in, but I'll add one thing. 

Learn to listen to your body. If you think your body is telling you something is off/ doesn't feel right, llisten to it. It's talking to you for a reason.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> Not to butt in, but I'll add one thing. 
> 
> Learn to listen to your body. If you think your body is telling you something is off/ doesn't feel right, llisten to it. It's talking to you for a reason.


Thanks and you rest up and enjoy any meds you may have , lol . Just not to long  :Smilie:

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

only part of the bad part of my BW

RBC 3.91.....M/cmm.....4.63 - 6.08
WBC 8.1......M/cmm.....4.0 - 11.00
HMG 8.1......g/dl..........3.7 - 17.5
HCT 29.4....................40.1 - 51.0
MCV 75.2.....fL............80.0 - 1000.0
MCH 20.7.....pg...........25.7 - 32.2
MCHC 27.6...g/dl.........32.0 - 37.00
RDW 21.2 11.6 - 16.5

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

You know I had a random thought today . Even with all my issues internal and external . I do not actually know another person alive that has experienced a coma . Not to mention all of my other trauma and .......... still walking , going to the gym a little , do many things I desire and most of the things I want . I am even headed back to normal ......... I do not know another living coma person ..........

I should be more thankful as opposed to impatient as to my slow recovery . I still am not a colapidated old man .I am not all wrinkled and need help in and out of a vehicle . I guess I am doing better than many men my age that have not been active or in the gym and they are slow moving and not aware of their health and they have lived a plain old life with little body trauma and have more issues than me that are noticeable . 

I am headed out now to install a new Dometic A/C unit in my RV  :Welcome:   :Dancing Banana:

----------


## < <Samson> >

I just came across the thread 

I raise you - one brain hemorrhage & Onyx glue embolization 

Ha

Shit man, aside from my bitch tits sprouting randomly I had no medical history at all till last year 


Our human selves sure do fall apart at times - some are luckier than others - some, well - never even get to grow up


Fucking clouds rolled in a few days back & I feel like I got hit with a 4x4 upside my head - just been nodding out randomly, like a junky or some shit - one day, the wife thought I was stoned out of my mind - nope, haven’t even smoked weed in two days 


All health shit is on the same plane imo. Your current intestinal nightmare doesn’t sound any better than my brain damaged head 

My neighbor just got his metal plates out of his shoulder. His whole left side now looks fuuuucked up - I keep telling him, he needs an alignment - he flips me the bird 




Now my other neighbor is going for a biopsy of a growth in his throat - he’s only 30. . . He lost 30 pounds in the last 1-2 months. 


Our health does not discriminate between anything or anyone 


Good to hear you’re still chugging along - lead poisoning from a 9 :Icon Rolleyes:  my best friend ended his life a few years back. He used a 9mm, bad idea - he was alive for six hours


Life ain’t shit, if it ain’t hard

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> I just came across the thread 
> 
> I raise you - one brain hemorrhage & Onyx glue embolization 
> 
> Ha
> 
> Shit man, aside from my bitch tits sprouting randomly I had no medical history at all till last year 
> 
> 
> ...


I cannot suggest anything else since my Hemoglobin is at 8.5 and they think I have internal bleeding . The trigger for a blood transfusion is 8 and Hemostatic of 30% or less Sat I had a white out for about 3hrs Sat and my fiancé' found me and I refused to go to ER on a holiday weekend and lay in a bed until Mon. I told her to help me pound water and about 30 minutes later I was back to my semi normal , lol . Soooooo my shit is internal and not seen they run a light down my throat Tues and expect to find a tumor or bleeding ulcer from 28 year of anti inflammatory meds. Not sure if it is the blood issue or my slight attempt to loose lbs but I have lost 22lbs in 3 weeks . Still on Jinatropin and it seems to build some muscle tone with no effort . Found out the low Hemo was the cause of no energy and shortness of breath ............. Prayers brother and drop one for me if you are a believer . 

Sorry to hear about your trials . Seems God thinks I am one tuff MF'er ! And you ! I have had the dropped shoulder ever since my rotator cuff issues and it does not show as much when I am all blood engorged muscles not the muscle ......lol a little humor . 

Soooooo my shit is internal and not seen they run a light down my throat Tues and expect to find a tumor or bleeding ulcer from 28 year of anti inflammatory meds. Not sure if it is the blood issue or my slight attempt to loose lbs but I have lost 22lbs in 3 weeks . Still on Jinatropin and it seems to build some muscle tone with no effort . Found out the low Hemo was the cause of no energy and shortness of breath .. 

Oh I am good with a head shot . I have had 3 Marine brothers die of self inflicted lead poisonings . Peace ou keep your chin up and I have been dry on green for 2 mths now SUX a big one !

----------


## Bulldog2379

I feel ya brother. I almost died from COVID in January. Lost 30 lbs and now I have permanent lung damage and the COVID fog. I still have to take Tylenol 3 just to keep from coughing.

----------


## lovbyts

Getting old is easy but surviving the trip can be difficult.

I think we need an over 50 forum and over 60 forum. Ive only got 1 more year until the 60 mark.  :Cry: 

Careful with all the anti inflammatory, they are hard on your liver also.

I feel you bro, you know I have been down pretty much the same path - Coma. Get better soon.

----------


## Scott84067r

Damn! I have had my lower intestine kink twice, but that was when I was 8 & 12. I'm now 44. 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

*Damn If I did not know from 1st hand experience on me and my trials ; I would call BS ! 

3 Saturdays ago the end of July I was taken to the ER again .Lots of smart guys on this forum ! Anyone know the odds of full recovery after having a septic body , in a coma and BP dropping to 52 and kidney functions at 49% I have experienced all of these and I personally have only slowed down to the point that my body restricts me . I continue to live as close to normal as I can and the GYM is on hold for now . It will be a double edged sword if I have to go on Dialysis because that comes with restricted water intake . The anemia and low iron I am currently being treated for requires extra water ......... So this is what happens when "You can't drive 55" & "Life in the fast lane" - Seriously consider slowing down and being more healthy - NO HARD RECREATIONAL DRUGS  I still do not believe I am close to death only recuperating . Damn a coma sucks a big one still kicking my ass in one way or another .* 

I was eating and my significant other noticed my head bobbing up and down and asked me if I was OK and I said , No something is not right . So she assisted me to sit in a bigger chair than the breakfast bar stools . Just as I sat down my eyes rolled back in my head and I was out cold I would come 1/2 way too and I could hear her talking but could not reply in long sentences and could not see her ! She took my glucose reading and it was not great 121 but acceptable for 61 years old 62 Aug 19 in a few days . Then took my blood pressure and it was 82 over 52 ? So she took it again and it had dropped to 75 top number , took it again and it was 71 top number . She called 911 and they came and I had passed out again and peed on myself about the time they walked n and this concerned them the most ( Seems that means complete loss of controlled body functions) . I came too and did not believe I had peed on myself I changed and they took my BP and the top # was 69 they said we need to get him to the ER fast they put me on the gurney and off I went and in the EMT truck I dropped to 62 top # and they were surprised I was still awake and talking . They stuck me with an IV ASAP and started fluids .

I was in the hospital 2 nights and 3 days and they ran complete BW every 6 hrs I think and my hemoglobin was low and iron was low and kidneys at 49% and creatine rising .............. They checked all over for blood clots and then echoed my heart and said I had the heart of a 20 year old and no blood clots from neck to ankles . Observed me another night and day because I had a Colonoscopy on Friday the day before . They gave me a unit of iron IV and made an appointment with the local Cancer Dr . 

I go for the appointment and the Dr says I had in the past had internal bleeding and the only place they know it could have come from was the large palp removed from my upper GI track . They said I needed iron fast .....lol so this Thurs the 12th of Aug I go for another unit of iron IV and next week another unit of iron and the orders were drink all the water I could and I asked would beer do the same .......lol not really ! I asked about the low kidney function and rising Creatinine and shortness of breath and no energy . They said the iron and water should take care of my shortness of breath and no energy - lets see how that goes and then we will address Kidney disease . Never knew I had that in all my years . 

But like a true "Good Marine" I have adapted and overcame - we are still selling our home and move into the RV the 22nd of Sept and hit the rd for fun and adventure ........ Just gotta find a way to get smoke on the road  :Smilie:  . Any one with knowledge of Kidney Disease issues : I welcome their comments . 

*PS : How do I find the iPhone app for this Forum to install on my phone ? Is there a trick ?*

----------


## wango

Buzz, what’s the latest? Can we get an update?

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

I am alive . getting iron infusions weekly .... Comas suck man !

Tomorrow is my birthday and I can barley breath for some unknown reason . They think if I get my iron and blood count up i will be able to breath . House sells the 23rd of Sept and we move into RV so this handicap should make it a real adventure ......... still high creatine stopped the Ibuprophen which elevated creatine , but all my pain from joints and back and knee and hip and shoulders and ankle ; real discouraged about kidneys and fkn back and fkn ankle . I am about pissed off to tell you the truth ! Nothing I can do seems to improve things ! Just gotta let the Dr try their guessing and I hate to trust Dr's

The Dr's were not even going to do anything until I went back to them with results from BW and showed them ( I looked up on line) , that really sucks a big one that I had to be that proactive on MY HEALTH to get the DA's to do anything and then my mysterious blood pressure drop

*How do I get a phone app for this forum please anyone*

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

I can go through chrome and get no options for the app

----------


## wango

> I am alive . getting iron infusions weekly .... Comas suck man !
> 
> Tomorrow is my birthday and I can barley breath for some unknown reason . They think if I get my iron and blood count up i will be able to breath . House sells the 23rd of Sept and we move into RV so this handicap should make it a real adventure ......... still high creatine stopped the Ibuprophen which elevated creatine , but all my pain from joints and back and knee and hip and shoulders and ankle ; real discouraged about kidneys and fkn back and fkn ankle . I am about pissed off to tell you the truth ! Nothing I can do seems to improve things ! Just gotta let the Dr try their guessing and I hate to trust Dr's
> 
> The Dr's were not even going to do anything until I went back to them with results from BW and showed them ( I looked up on line) , that really sucks a big one that I had to be that proactive on MY HEALTH to get the DA's to do anything and then my mysterious blood pressure drop
> 
> *How do I get a phone app for this forum please anyone*


Well at least I can wish you a happy birthday Buzz. But damn, youre not catching any breaks  :Frown:

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> Well at least I can wish you a happy birthday Buzz. But damn, you’re not catching any breaks


Thanks for the B-Day wish ! 

I got a new twist for you ...... I was grinding out the rear fenders on my Cr-V Thurs and the grinder wheel caught and gashed my left knuckle and hand open got 22 stitches .

----------


## almostgone

Buzz, try reading up on astragalus. My eGFR indicated a CKD level of 3b, creatinine was way over the top of the range, and BUN was over the top. 

For a while, my piss foamed so bad it was ridiculous. For those that don't know the difference, piss will bubble...it could be your body chemistry, it could be from when they last cleaned the toilet. When you piss and it *foams*, that's a sign that you need to get checked out/ followup with your PCP. You can tell the difference between bubbles and foam, because foam pretty much refuses to go away when you flush.

I was taking 6g before C spine surgery and my eGFR, creatinine, and BUN were all greatly improved. I bumped it up to 8 g/ day after surgery, and the last labs I pulled everything was well in range. My eGFR was >70. Pulling labs again soon.

Anyway, just Google *Astragalus kidney damage* .

Don't just jump on it. Read the studies and decide if it's for you. 

Hang in there, man!

----------


## wango

> Thanks for the B-Day wish ! 
> 
> I got a new twist for you ...... I was grinding out the rear fenders on my Cr-V Thurs and the grinder wheel caught and gashed my left knuckle and hand open got 22 stitches .


Thats one hell of a birthday gift to yourself buddy  :Frown:  .

----------


## lovbyts

> Thanks for the B-Day wish ! 
> 
> I got a new twist for you ...... I was grinding out the rear fenders on my Cr-V Thurs and the grinder wheel caught and gashed my left knuckle and hand open got 22 stitches .


Happy Belated Birthday. Arent we supposed to get wiser (smarter) as we get older? Why do so many of us seem to get hurt more? Maybe its because we dont bounce like we use to.  :Frown:

----------


## DinAZ

Happy belated birthday Buzz. You are one tough SOB to make it through all you have. I hadnt seen you post for a couple months so its great to hear an update from ya! I hope the RV leads you to all the adventures you desire and some more!

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

UPDATE : Could I be a real life walking dead at 62 ? 

I received 2 units of IV Iron over the past couple or so weeks . I feel better and have a noticeable amount of energy increase . I also saw my Hemoglobin is up to 11 and the low end of the normal range is 14 . I go back to the hematologist on the 16th and she will tell me if I need more Iron . What is really weird is I get my iron in the same room with cancer patients and as tough as I have had it I am thankful and makes me want to consider precise radiation zapping of my Prostrate . Anyway ; Astragalus kidney damage - that stuff is expensive ... ALMOSTGONE have you noticed a personal increase in "your" kidney #'s since you have taken this supplement ? I will know the 16th what my #'s are .

Still get short of breath . I also have a bloated belly ? Not from beer ! From ???? The did split me from my belly button to the top of my rib cage . I am starting my 2nd attempt at a Gym routine the 8th of this mth. I guess a man that is starting from scratch and not an senior throwing all kinds of weights around ... I will have to go slow and be a senior for a bit  :Smilie:  . Well enjoy life all yall  :Smilie:  ! I start my RV life the 19th of this mth and even though in GA we are still heading South

----------


## DinAZ

> UPDATE : Could I be a real life walking dead at 62 ? 
> 
> I received 2 units of IV Iron over the past couple or so weeks . I feel better and have a noticeable amount of energy increase . I also saw my Hemoglobin is up to 11 and the low end of the normal range is 14 . I go back to the hematologist on the 16th and she will tell me if I need more Iron . What is really weird is I get my iron in the same room with cancer patients and as tough as I have had it I am thankful and makes me want to consider precise radiation zapping of my Prostrate . Anyway ; Astragalus kidney damage - that stuff is expensive ... ALMOSTGONE have you noticed a personal increase in "your" kidney #'s since you have taken this supplement ? I will know the 16th what my #'s are .
> 
> Still get short of breath . I also have a bloated belly ? Not from beer ! From ???? The did split me from my belly button to the top of my rib cage . I am starting my 2nd attempt at a Gym routine the 8th of this mth. I guess a man that is starting from scratch and not an senior throwing all kinds of weights around ... I will have to go slow and be a senior for a bit  . Well enjoy life all yall  ! I start my RV life the 19th of this mth and even though in GA we are still heading South


You might be interested in this thread Buzz...looks like some guys posted their labs from NAC + Astragalas.

https://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-...unction-2.html

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

well gents ....... how abut this Covid and still not over due type diabetes it since the 27th of Sept and still kicking my ass  :Smilie:

----------


## wango

> well gents ....... how abut this Covid and still not over due type diabetes it since the 27th of Sept and still kicking my ass


Feel better Buzz. Just another of lifes speed bumps, you got this as you are a tough mfer.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Ok men I am alive and headed back after many set backs . From the recent past to most current . Comma last Nov. And very slow recovery for 6mth. Then low blood count issues and the Covid this past Sept -3rd week in Oct + got Pneumonia . So now in Dec been back in the gym since the 14th of Nov and I am over the soreness of restart and muscles screaming at me . Now about 4 weeks later and I can feel my legs getting stronger and even the old belly not so big  :Smilie:  . I am not 30 anymore so doing 4 set of 20 ; the weights are so low I am almost ashamed . Still good form and very slow movements . Same routine as before and still mix each rotation of body parts . Yesterday was chest Delts and Traps and legs , tomorrow will be Back Bies and Tries and legs , I do legs almost every day many stair steps for me (a long way from learning to walk again) and rest 2 days . Finally able to breath again and can get through complete routine is and hour + a couple of minutes and on leg days a good hour and a half . So headed back - still slow but able to see progress . Happy to share not like most old guys you see in the gym wasting their time .

Test Cyp 140mg a week - 70mg 2 x's a week
NPP EOD 40mg
Deca 100mg every other week
HGH 3 tics every day
TB-500 1ml daily
BCP-157 1ml daily
10mg Calais EOD

_Oh a note to self unless really large & cut being vascular as a mature adult is not good. All these Snow Birds and 80 year old geezers driving a 48ft A-Class think I have health issues when the vains in my arms poke out ...........LMAO !_

We sold our house and it was so painful getting rid of all my stuff and all we own is now in a C-Class 32ft RV Cabin on a E-450 van chassis) . In case anyone wondered , after the initial shock of purging everything and now seeing what we need to wear and get by with in day to day life I love it and plan to get rid of even more . Things tend to own you and posses you . The fewer misl. items I have the happier I am and the less worry I feel  :Smilie:  

Also I think all the trauma has caused sever brain damage . I am getting *married* to my best friend and and amazing curvy female and the best parts are she can cook health and taste good , she is very healthy minded , blonde and even wears pig tails sometime , 42DD breast , and most ppl think she is 40 . I gotta get yall a pic of the BAHWARB = Bad Ass Hottie With A Rock'in Body  :Smilie:  So to me the trade off of getting married is well worth it - she has been with me all through my trauma and we had Covid together in the RV with a 10x12 bed room . She was dn for about 5 days and I was out for 3 long weeks and now I am still not a Democrat and will not get a Vax  :Smilie:  Later to all you young men and I hope to share my new journey back to my old life .

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Dang! A bad run for you and YOU ARE BACK!
Good on you! 

LESS is MORE purging stuff does feel good! Congratulations on upcoming marriage!!! 

I chuckled at thread titlemom says something similar.not for weak in knees!

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Yes I actually attempted to not misspell (Spell check did not tag this word ?) the title and be damned ; I did any way .

----------


## DinAZ

Glad to hear you are doing well! Fuck what numbers we lift, we dont have to prove anything to anyone. If it is giving you a burn and giving progress that is all that matters.

I think many people have head injuries that have not been diagnosed properly. I recently was told I could potentially have CTE from head injuries. All we can do is keep pushing. You are an inspiration to me that aging doesnt have to stop us from doing the things we want. Glad to hear you are doing well and are able to lift! Keep on pushing, I look forward to hearing more soon.

----------


## lovbyts

Congratulations on getting married.
Keep up the good fight. Its amazing what we can make it through when we look back and do an assessment of our lives. Like you said earlier if I had not gone through this much I would probably call BS on someone reminiscing of what they have survived. 

I know most people probably look at me and think Im 100% healthy, pain free but I know I could have easily given up long time ago and be walking with a walker or in a wheel chair by now but I wasnt going to let that happen.

I am going to be doing the purge soon myself. Many years of working in different fields, many hobbies and sports as well as having stuff inherited it can add up quickly. I have 1 of my 2 8x16 ft sheds filled 1/2 with just Halloween stuff. lol I have to start getting rid of stuff soon so we can made the move to the Philippines.

Never give up and never surrender. Keep us updated

----------


## wango

Welcome back to the living Buzz! Congrats on the new life style & marriage! The older I/we get, the more stuff the wife and I purge. Nobodys going to want to go through all our crap when we die. 

Keep on fighting youngster.

----------


## JReg1322

Right on bro...45 yrs young...have a training biz in Northern CA. Train youth athletes roughly ages 8-22. Genetically thick but only 5'9...was really cut about 2 yrs ago. Got my 1st try at test and win and tren ..then... treated me well since I was told I only do a maintenance type. Time flies so fast you look you've older and some things aren't as easy to keep with...don't do intense 1-2 hrs lifting anymore...though i used to do 315 for 10 at 43yrs old and about 190lbs...afraid to get gyno as things dwindle need advice on how to maintain and what other options are available...my great experiment I love...but ppl who knew the science walked away...

----------


## almostgone

> Right on bro...45 yrs young...have a training biz in Northern CA. Train youth athletes roughly ages 8-22. Genetically thick but only 5'9...was really cut about 2 yrs ago. Got my 1st try at test and win and tren..then... treated me well since I was told I only do a maintenance type. Time flies so fast you look you've older and some things aren't as easy to keep with...don't do intense 1-2 hrs lifting anymore...though i used to do 315 for 10 at 43yrs old and about 190lbs...afraid to get gyno as things dwindle need advice on how to maintain and what other options are available...my great experiment I love...but ppl who knew the science walked away...


It's all still pretty much the same whether TRT or cycling. Relevant labwork, a.i. if needed ( mainly for TRT guys), and tamoxifen to block estrogen issues. PCT if cycling; drop back to TRT if you blast and cruise.

Plenty of knowledge and info here to help you. Just post your questions in the relevant areas.  :Smilie:

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Gyno ain't nuttin . I had both mamory glands removed at age 24 back when excess is best . There are so many other things in life that will stop you in your tracks . I am not expert on advice but even after surgery still got bitch tit pain ! From my experience if you keep the E-2 from 2.6 to 3.2 no pain to me in my pecs . I know there is a new bro science out there that says high E-2 is ok . For me I say low E-2 is good for me and I have been as big as I wanted for my older age at 58 had good size and small waist but only a 4 pac. now sucking wind at 62 . If someone would please give me a link to the phone app I could share a bunch of cool pix . 

Oh my new wife is a poster child for anti aging and I would like to share the amazing woman and her killer shoulders , booty , boobs (42 DD ) legs - OMG . Worst part is she is a blonde and very smart but has that cute blonde attitude of being a little dingy . I think it is an act . She is very smart .

01/11/22 and now I am 62 and luving life !

----------


## wango

> Gyno ain't nuttin . I had both mamory glands removed at age 24 back when excess is best . There are so many other things in life that will stop you in your tracks . I am not expert on advice but even after surgery still got bitch tit pain ! From my experience if you keep the E-2 from 2.6 to 3.2 no pain to me in my pecs . I know there is a new bro science out there that says high E-2 is ok . For me I say low E-2 is good for me and I have been as big as I wanted for my older age at 58 had good size and small waist but only a 4 pac. now sucking wind at 62 . If someone would please give me a link to the phone app I could share a bunch of cool pix . 
> 
> Oh my new wife is a poster child for anti aging and I would like to share the amazing woman and her killer shoulders , booty , boobs (42 DD ) legs - OMG . Worst part is she is a blonde and very smart but has that cute blonde attitude of being a little dingy . I think it is an act . She is very smart .
> 
> 01/11/22 and now I am 62 and luving life !


Im like you Buzz, like my E2 lower. 

Congrats on the new wife!

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Me 😫













*Ok my 60 year old newly wed bride*

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Headed to Key West the 1st of Feb. 

New BS health issue . Wondered if anyone has 1st hand experience with an ankle fusion . I am headed that direction the Ortho told me the Marines caused my right ankle to deuterate and now that I want to walk and have the wind and energy I can barely put weight on it so I limp awful . I guess this is the next step . Damned if I am not considering getting discouraged . Considering but not convinced yet !

Anyone live between Panama City Beach and Key West then the 19th headed back up the Atlantic coast to ????? Any where we choose .


This is our home 2018 Coachman Leprechaun 319 MB C-Class V-10 Ford E-450


This is my towd vehicle 2000 Honda CR-V 4in lift in the pic and now has 235/75 29in mud tires and 15x8 steel wheels . 31 x10.50 tires on American Racing 15x10 alloys waiting to be installed


In the beginning it was a little Honda - It grew up . The stock wheels are 15x7 and tires 195/75

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Tell me if I am so old that nutrition has
Changed 180* . I am in KY FOR 6 mths and joined ANYTIME Fitness . The young girl giving me my physical assessment . Sad oh it’s ok to eat white potato’s & corn and all the fruit I desire . This is for lifting and loosing weight .

Also said all the protein in an egg was in the yellows and not the whites ? I may just be old school but I think she is one of those certified trainers that are certified DA’s

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> Tell me if I am so old that nutrition has
> Changed 180* . I am in KY FOR 6 mths and joined ANYTIME Fitness . The young girl giving me my physical assessment . Sad oh its ok to eat white potatos & corn and all the fruit I desire . This is for lifting and loosing weight .
> 
> Also said all the protein in an egg was in the yellows and not the whites ? I may just be old school but I think she is one of those certified trainers that are certified DAs



Diets are like fashion, they change every fucking year. What works for some doesnt work for all. I could never pull off skinny jeans or bell bottoms but theres some that can. Same with carbohydrates, I can pound potatoes, rice and wheat and my body loves the glucose. Others look at a dinner roll and put on 10#.

These dietary experts are just parroting from whatever text book they just finished to get their certifications.

Figure out your caloric requirementsthats paramount. Divide it into a reasonable about of calories per meal and what you can reasonable accomplish during any given day. 

Dont over complicate it. On exercise days, up your calories. On the sitting on your ass days, lower them. My body responds to a mix of 40/40/20. Protein, carbs, fats. I sure as shit dont sit and measure it out each day. I try and eat similar things each day for fuel and live a little on the weekends. Most of us are not gracing a stage any time soon. 

What I do find important is eating in the morning to jump start your metabolism and finding a way to eat even if Im not hungry so that I dont have a blood sugar crash and start murdering every snack in the pantry. Throw some greens in there when you can and avoid sugars and corn syrup at all costs. Soda and juice are not your friend but if you think youre going to live on chicken breasts, sweet potatoes and broccoli forever youre in for a rude awakening. 

Balance and moderationstay in tune with your bodythe one youve been through hell and back with. Thats a much better plan than listening to some millennial at an anytime fitness who is fresh out of the classroom. 

Best


(By the way, one egg has roughly 6 grams of protein. a little more than 1/2 in the white and the rest in the yolk. What she probably meant was that most of the nutrients and fats are in the yolk)

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> Headed to Key West the 1st of Feb. 
> 
> New BS health issue . Wondered if anyone has 1st hand experience with an ankle fusion . I am headed that direction the Ortho told me the Marines caused my right ankle to deuterate and now that I want to walk and have the wind and energy I can barely put weight on it so I limp awful . I guess this is the next step . Damned if I am not considering getting discouraged . Considering but not convinced yet !
> 
> Anyone live between Panama City Beach and Key West then the 19th headed back up the Atlantic coast to ????? Any where we choose .
> 
> 
> This is our home 2018 Coachman Leprechaun 319 MB C-Class V-10 Ford E-450
> 
> ...


That’s the sweetest CRV I’ve ever seen and the only one I’ve seen sporting some terra grapplers. Awesome.

Spacer lift or coil over? Looks fucking awesome

----------


## wango

> Tell me if I am so old that nutrition has
> Changed 180* . I am in KY FOR 6 mths and joined ANYTIME Fitness . The young girl giving me my physical assessment . Sad oh it’s ok to eat white potato’s & corn and all the fruit I desire . This is for lifting and loosing weight .
> 
> Also said all the protein in an egg was in the yellows and not the whites ? I may just be old school but I think she is one of those certified trainers that are certified DA’s


Yes she is a certified DA. Certified Dumb Ass. 

The white potatoes fault is it is high on the glycemic index, which means you get a quick/big insulin release. So if your blood sugar levels are high/pre diabetic, they are a no-no. Corn is ok, but there are better vegetables, glycemic index wise. Weight loss wise, lay off of the butter on each and you’re good to go.

Eggs have protein in the whites and yolks, but the yolks have more saturated fat/LDLs. 

Glad to see that you still kicking Buzz.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

I am very grateful for all you're men's input .

Is it better to start the day with 3 whole eggs - or 8 egg whites and one of them a whole egg ?

Since I am only on lifting EOD now and the "certified trainer" knew this and flat out told me white potatoes are fine to eat eat all you want .This she did not know is I am type II diabetic soooooo they are a no for me but she did not have this info .
Additionally blew my mind when she said that the egg yellow is better for you to eat that the whites ; I was speechless !

A friend of mine owns an anti aging clinic and TRT Specialist and their "diet" to loose is all meats and only water to drink and HUMAPRO protein which is protein absorbed through fat cells as opposed to filtered through the kidneys and no veggies that grow below ground . I have known ppl to do this and fat just falls off of them . I am to old to lie and eat this way . I am on perminiate vacation . Hey part of my adventure is trying new places to eat all over the country .

I am far from competition but do need to cut 30 lbs after 2 years of health issues and most of the fat is belly & back ; fat where they repaired my intestines and put a abdominal pump in my abdomen for 10 out of 14 days . I am 62 so that does make me old school even in my workout . Young guys see me lifting and ask me how long have you been lifting ? They said the sets and reps are new to them ? I am not that old geezer that tries to lift to much weight ; how ever I do limp (lol) I just "Do my workout" . With no one to impress I just finish my lifting and go home . Not there to socialize .

So Living is am RV some think you would gain weight ? But in reality i have lost weight due to being outside most of the time and I only imagine how much fat I would have lost if I could walk . I was loosing weight before I 100% blew my ankle to the point of tears of pain in every step .

I have an excuse and not a reason to not hit the gym daily I cannot walk over 25 yrds without stopping to rest due to the pain . So every other day I strap on my Velcro boot and head to lift in pain and looking goofy . The goofy part does not bother me but the pain is not escapable only my mind controlling the pain . 

In KY now . Headed back to GA the 28th and stay about 2 to 3 mths while my ankle recoups after fusion seurgy the 15th of June , but after only a week off plan to be back in the gym . I am on some amazing meds right now and I can do just a little and see a lot of muscle response I think the HGH and the Insulin helps the most . So that is an update . AS far as nutrition for us non competition men . We cannot out run the old formula Calories in need X # of calories burnt to loose fat . The trick is get all the good nutrition in those say 2500 calories a day or me and in those 2500 calories the majority for me is protein then fat the carbs . That is just me . I did how ever try the (Fat) Ketosis diet and to my surprise it works just not healthy in the long run and did I ever get sluggish . So now I eat proper foods and watch the caloric intake and just snack all the time and not M&M's lol !

Peace to all and do please comment  :Smilie:

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> Thats the sweetest CRV Ive ever seen and the only one Ive seen sporting some terra grapplers. Awesome.
> 
> Spacer lift or coil over? Looks fucking awesome


*Thanks for the props !* I paid $500.00 for the clean little CR-V and lifted with Spacers/pucks 3in , got 1 more off a set of Detroit Axle Struts and turned the top hats over on the strut . So a little less than 5in additionally a 1.5in sub frame drop rebuilt from the bottom up needed many new parts for the lift anyway . It is a work in progress and have all the bling to add now + a set of 31/10.50 all terrain Cooper tires and 15x10 American Racing Alloys . 
1) Got side nerf bars 
2) roof faring
3) cargo Rack
4) Jerry cans 2ea in th rear = mover spare tire , move license plate to another location
5) add a ft tow bar mount (Blue OX) $1500.00
6) So many lights ; corner marker , reverse lights 2 different light bars in the front , hood mounted lights and more interior lights. + more
7) underside skip plates
8) spot lights for repairs in the woods - like CV Joints
90 In the pic it has 235/75 on 15x8 steel wheels I have trimmed the fenders and installed fender wells for the tires I Have on it now .

Love to chat about it rop me a line any time for a build list .

Any smuck can go buy a jeep and tow it but I have a CR-V with less than $10K in it , totally rebuilt by me so I know what to repair . I have country boys in 100K Chevys and Fords and Jeeps come up beside me and ask questions and say but it ain't no ford and I say If I put as much money in that Honda as you have in your truck people would say my Honda is cooler than you big ass truck.

----------


## wango

> I am very grateful for all you're men's input .
> 
> Is it better to start the day with 3 whole eggs - or 8 egg whites and one of them a whole egg ?
> 
> Since I am only on lifting EOD now and the "certified trainer" knew this and flat out told me white potatoes are fine to eat eat all you want .This she did not know is I am type II diabetic soooooo they are a no for me but she did not have this info .
> Additionally blew my mind when she said that the egg yellow is better for you to eat that the whites ; I was speechless !
> 
> A friend of mine owns an anti aging clinic and TRT Specialist and their "diet" to loose is all meats and only water to drink and HUMAPRO protein which is protein absorbed through fat cells as opposed to filtered through the kidneys and no veggies that grow below ground . I have known ppl to do this and fat just falls off of them . I am to old to lie and eat this way . I am on perminiate vacation . Hey part of my adventure is trying new places to eat all over the country .
> 
> ...


At this stage Buzz, Im thinking the egg thing aint an issue unless your LDLS are out of hand and you have blockages all over your heart. 

Damn sorry about the ankle.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> At this stage Buzz, I’m thinking the egg thing ain’t an issue unless your LDLS are out of hand and you have blockages all over your heart. 
> 
> Damn sorry about the ankle.


Thanks a lot 6 weeks in a cast and 6 weeks in a boot . But back in the gym with only 5 days off  :Smilie: 

Damn Fucking US Marine Corps use'em and toss'um

----------


## lovbyts

The whole egg whites vs egg yokes reminds me of the whole Covid and other things where they tell you to believe in the science. lol
If you are under 30 it may make some sense but once you reach 40+ and you have been paying any attention in life you see the science seems to change with the breeze. Baby formula comes to mind also. lol

Nothing wrong with enjoying food, especially if you are not training hard or trying to compete as long as you find a good balance between enjoyment and nutrition IMO.

I have not been able to train for a few years now due to multiple surgeries on both of my shoulders and finally full shoulder replacement. Somehow I have managed to not get Fat. That doesn't mean I couldn't stand to loose 5-10 lbs but not more, I dont want to be skinny either. 

Im like you, when Im not working and on vacation I loose weight. I was on one of my longest vacations recently almost 2 months. It was really medical leave/vacation and lost almost 20 lbs. Not from lack of eating but from eating better and being more active.

Im also right there with you and turn 60 this year. Its not getting any easier to get back into the gym and get things started again. I keep thinking Im almost there but my shoulders (mostly the right, most recent surgery) tells me otherwise a few times a day.  :Frown: 

Best of luck with the ankle and hopefully you wont loose much movement. My back doctor thought I would need my lower back fused eventually after 2 back surgeries but it pretty much self fused. My neck did the same thing a few years ago after getting injured and I didnt even realize it until something happened and it broke loose and now has been a rather big annoyance or pain in the neck for the last year. Its SLOWLY getting better because it feels like its self fusing again. Im loosing a little side to side movement but Ill take that over the constant pain that comes with full range.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

This was meant for* WANGO* 

Thanks for all your input . I will do my best to share my journey and hope to close the book on this chapter of my life . I figured I would share because I can atlest tell you the truth and the real way it feels like . 

Right now about all I can do is stay positive and hope for the best .

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Is Micronized DHEA been made illegal ?

----------


## wango

> This was meant for* WANGO* 
> 
> Thanks for all your input . I will do my best to share my journey and hope to close the book on this chapter of my life . I figured I would share because I can atlest tell you the truth and the real way it feels like . 
> 
> Right now about all I can do is stay positive and hope for the best .


There he is!!!!

All we can do is stay positive & hope for the best, particularly as these years keep coming & going at at a faster pace. 

I thank God multiple times per the day for the simplest of gifts; being alive as one of them. 

Where are you now with your journey Buzz?

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> There he is!!!!
> 
> All we can do is stay positive & hope for the best, particularly as these years keep coming & going at at a faster pace. 
> 
> I thank God multiple times per the day for the simplest of gifts; being alive as one of them. 
> 
> Where are you now with your journey Buzz?


I had my ankle fused the 15th of June I am in the recovery stages and I have no regrets of this surgery . I was to the point of being in to much pain to even walk now it hurts but there is light at the end of that tunnel .

As far as the ole prostrate goes I got a baseline pathology back in 2017 and Gleason score of 2 and 1.2 mortality rate . I just decided to watch and wait and the urologist agreed VA Dr. to remain on TRT . I added HCG and HGH to help with recovery of knee , coma , corvid , 3mt back injections (Cured by a memory foam mattress) normal rotator cuff pain , Ankle is on the mend .

When I went back to Urologist about 2 mths ago for MRI and Biopsy Gleason score of 7 and prostrate doubled in size from 32cm ro 65cm and he asked me if I felt pain when peeing ? No but if I had to pee it felt like I had to poop also . That feeling has subsided . Right now as woody as my wife can handle . I have been told so far that I will come home with a catheter  :Smilie:  and only be in diaper a couple of mths . I am really thinking on this hard . seems so barbaric 

At this point I am numb and just do it and see how much damage they do or do not do . My next visit is pre op the 28th of Oct. (I hope tele 
health) I am 8 hrs from his office in Ashland KY . If for BW and Urine I will have to drive down for appointment and sleep one nigh and drive back. I hope I can go to Quest up here and get it done . 

Oh the biopsy sucks - blood in you seamen for they say a couple of weeks and I calculate from experience 7 Ejaculation in 4 days and I was pumping cream again  :Smilie:  but for 2 days had blodd coming from both ends . 

*Most of you young men should read this and see what a tuff MF'er you have to be to grow old* 

_ 63 YEARS OLD FOR NOW_ *10/14/22*

----------


## wango

> I had my ankle fused the 15th of June I am in the recovery stages and I have no regrets of this surgery . I was to the point of being in to much pain to even walk now it hurts but there is light at the end of that tunnel .
> 
> As far as the ole prostrate goes I got a baseline pathology back in 2017 and Gleason score of 2 and 1.2 mortality rate . I just decided to watch and wait and the urologist agreed VA Dr. to remain on TRT . I added HCG and HGH to help with recovery of knee , coma , corvid , 3mt back injections (Cured by a memory foam mattress) normal rotator cuff pain , Ankle is on the mend .
> 
> When I went back to Urologist about 2 mths ago for MRI and Biopsy Gleason score of 7 and prostrate doubled in size from 32cm ro 65cm and he asked me if I felt pain when peeing ? No but if I had to pee it felt like I had to poop also . That feeling has subsided . Right now as woody as my wife can handle . I have been told so far that I will come home with a catheter  and only be in diaper a couple of mths . I am really thinking on this hard . seems so barbaric 
> 
> At this point I am numb and just do it and see how much damage they do or do not do . My next visit is pre op the 28th of Oct. (I hope tele 
> health) I am 8 hrs from his office in Ashland KY . If for BW and Urine I will have to drive down for appointment and sleep one nigh and drive back. I hope I can go to Quest up here and get it done . 
> 
> ...


Id hit like as a courtesy, but . . . 

Fn prostate crap, cumming blood! But on a positive side if youre getting satisfactory wood? Hey, Im trying hard to find a silver lining here. 

Damn Buzz, Im thinking youre due for a break health wise. Ive got my list of issues, but I sense that Im getting off easy presently. 

Youre damn right, if youre going to get old, you damn well better be tough.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> Id hit like as a courtesy, but . . . 
> 
> Fn prostate crap, cumming blood! But on a positive side if youre getting satisfactory wood? Hey, Im trying hard to find a silver lining here. 
> 
> Damn Buzz, Im thinking youre due for a break health wise. Ive got my list of issues, but I sense that Im getting off easy presently. 
> 
> Youre damn right, if youre going to get old, you damn well better be tough.


Thanks man I am a little short on words right now - Prayers - positive thoughts - a way to coop - I would be grateful for anything good out of this small bump in the road . 

I will keep posted all the side effects and the positive at the end of this ordeal . 

*You gotta be a tuff MF'er to grow old*

63 and still fighting the good fight ! To old to live and to young to die that is why I fight ! OOOH RAAA Adapt and overcome , Never give up quitting is not an option . Marines never stop fight until we breath our last breath . *Semper FI*
_My preference would be to have all the cancer removed and control of my facalities and wood work is addition to being able to control my poop and pee_

----------


## wango

Youre one tuff mfr, prayers to you Buzz!

----------


## lovbyts

I'm not far behind you. 
I turn 60 Tomorrow. 10/26/22. 
20 Surgeries and counting. Taking a licking but still Ticking.  :Smilie: 
I say counting because I'm going to see the doctor on the 31st for my neck that C5 or C6 has been pinched and painful for over 1 yr now.

Hearing stories like yours makes me not want to get a colonoscopy and I'm due. I has my 1st catheter experience and peeing blood when I was 6. I had bladder surgery. That wasn't fun.

Best of luck Buzz and hopefully things will w
ork out. I have a co worker who had like 2ft of his colon removed and said it wasn't nearly as bad as it sounds. I really don't want to ever find out.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> I'm not far behind you. 
> I turn 60 Tomorrow. 10/26/22. 
> 20 Surgeries and counting. Taking a licking but still Ticking. 
> I say counting because I'm going to see the doctor on the 31st for my neck that C5 or C6 has been pinched and painful for over 1 yr now.
> 
> Hearing stories like yours makes me not want to get a colonoscopy and I'm due. I has my 1st catheter experience and peeing blood when I was 6. I had bladder surgery. That wasn't fun.
> 
> Best of luck Buzz and hopefully things will w
> ork out. I have a co worker who had like 2ft of his colon removed and said it wasn't nearly as bad as it sounds. I really don't want to ever find out.


*Belated Happy B-Day old man , lol , 60 is old lol*


I have to say a colonoscopy is not bad at all ! I dreaded it . Nothing like you have imagined . Just go and they wheel you in the patient operating room ; they give you some Michael Jackson milk and you wake up and pain free and no after effects except gas . Saved my life back earlier when I was having low BP and NO energy . I was bleeding internally from a palop on the very end of my colon . They removed it and stitched me up and again as I shared - pain free . Get it done . 

Nothing compared to a prostate biopsy . What I had blood in my urine for about 3 weeks and blood that was nasty looking in my seaman . No pain , just discomfort . But really get the o-scope and colonoscopy . Pain free and if that PSA gets high get a biopsy ASAP . just because you have high PSA does not me you have prostate cancer but if PSA is high possible enlarged prostate . in 2017 they did a biopsy on me and I had a gleason score of 2 and the Dr and I decided to watch and wait so 5 years later I have another biopsy and I was a Gleason score of 7 and my prostate had doubled in size from 33 cm to 69 cm so we agreed to pull the trigger and hopefully be able to remove it . 

Due to back in 2020 my body went septic and they attached an abdominal pump , to pump plosion out of my belly and there may be too much scar tissue to remove the prostate . If they cannot remove it then they will radiate and I do not want a rotting organ in my body . So we shall see .

----------


## wango

> *Belated Happy B-Day old man , lol , 60 is old lol*
> 
> 
> I have to say a colonoscopy is not bad at all ! I dreaded it . Nothing like you have imagined . Just go and they wheel you in the patient operating room ; they give you some Michael Jackson milk and you wake up and pain free and no after effects except gas . Saved my life back earlier when I was having low BP and NO energy . I was bleeding internally from a palop on the very end of my colon . They removed it and stitched me up and again as I shared - pain free . Get it done . 
> 
> Nothing compared to a prostate biopsy . What I had blood in my urine for about 3 weeks and blood that was nasty looking in my seaman . No pain , just discomfort . But really get the o-scope and colonoscopy . Pain free and if that PSA gets high get a biopsy ASAP . just because you have high PSA does not me you have prostate cancer but if PSA is high possible enlarged prostate . in 2017 they did a biopsy on me and I had a gleason score of 2 and the Dr and I decided to watch and wait so 5 years later I have another biopsy and I was a Gleason score of 7 and my prostate had doubled in size from 33 cm to 69 cm so we agreed to pull the trigger and hopefully be able to remove it . 
> 
> Due to back in 2020 my body went septic and they attached an abdominal pump , to pump plosion out of my belly and there may be too much scar tissue to remove the prostate . If they cannot remove it then they will radiate and I do not want a rotting organ in my body . So we shall see .


Second that regarding the colonoscopy; however I hated the prep like nothing else. 

Hang tough Buzz!

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> Second that regarding the colonoscopy; however I hated the prep like nothing else. 
> 
> Hang tough Buzz!


*HATE THE PREP* : They have a new flavor now ; not like the od stuff . It has a remote taste of Gatoraid . 

I leave here Flatwoods KY and to Emory in Atl leaving the 9th with dementiated mother-in that pees all over the place and wiol not wear her frickin diapers like she should . Surgery is not until the 11th but leaving early incase in-law has a crazy train trip and we are delayed .

----------


## wango

> *HATE THE PREP* : They have a new flavor now ; not like the od stuff . It has a remote taste of Gatoraid . 
> 
> I leave here Flatwoods KY and to Emory in Atl leaving the 9th with dementiated mother-in that pees all over the place and wiol not wear her frickin diapers like she should . Surgery is not until the 11th but leaving early incase in-law has a crazy train trip and we are delayed .


A better flavor? Great. My next one is in 6 years, maybe it will keep getting better.

Prayers to you dealing with the mother in law.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

OK gents get ready for the craziest up date I have ever given :

We headed south from KY to GA Demented mother in-law in tow . we leave and arriver the 9th for a procedure the 11th (Prostrate REMOVAL) leaving early in case Mother in-law freaks out of starts acting uncontrollable . Thinks went well took 11 hours for a 8 hour drive so not that bad , we settled in to our arb&b Went for surgery on the 11th for procedure and an over night stay . Well there were complications left over from when I went septic back in 2020 and in the coma . My intestines had scar tissue and had attached themselves to my skin and every where the urologist probed he punctured a bowel . A general surgeon was called in to repair and sow me up . In the hospital 11th - 14th and come back in 2 days for follow-up . by the time i got back 2 days later I was running a high fever and walking like a zombie . I had a sever bacterial infection in my blood .So 20 days later and pumped full of antibiotics and pain med ( that morphine is BA ) I had a rain tube and on a liquid diet 10 days then hospital food th rest of the time . Mean while the starter went out on our Expedition and it had to be towed I was un able to fix it . AT the garage the catalytic converter was stolen . Starter tow and all $1400.00 later it is fixed . while i am in the hospital Mother in-law has a stroke wife put her in a home in peachtree city . I get out on what day i do not recall . Spend 11 days in my wifes daughters home waiting on follow up . FO back to general surgeons office and he clears me for now radiation treatment on my prostrate . have to go back to Atl from where we are now Flatwoods hillbilly KY . Released me to the gym slowly so that is the positive of this matter . I can not believe the out come of this procedure .

As they say in cards read'um and weap

----------


## wango

> OK gents get ready for the craziest up date I have ever given :
> 
> We headed south from KY to GA Demented mother in-law in tow . we leave and arriver the 9th for a procedure the 11th (Prostrate REMOVAL) leaving early in case Mother in-law freaks out of starts acting uncontrollable . Thinks went well took 11 hours for a 8 hour drive so not that bad , we settled in to our arb&b Went for surgery on the 11th for procedure and an over night stay . Well there were complications left over from when I went septic back in 2020 and in the coma . My intestines had scar tissue and had attached themselves to my skin and every where the urologist probed he punctured a bowel . A general surgeon was called in to repair and sow me up . In the hospital 11th - 14th and come back in 2 days for follow-up . by the time i got back 2 days later I was running a high fever and walking like a zombie . I had a sever bacterial infection in my blood .So 20 days later and pumped full of antibiotics and pain med ( that morphine is BA ) I had a rain tube and on a liquid diet 10 days then hospital food th rest of the time . Mean while the starter went out on our Expedition and it had to be towed I was un able to fix it . AT the garage the catalytic converter was stolen . Starter tow and all $1400.00 later it is fixed . while i am in the hospital Mother in-law has a stroke wife put her in a home in peachtree city . I get out on what day i do not recall . Spend 11 days in my wifes daughters home waiting on follow up . FO back to general surgeons office and he clears me for now radiation treatment on my prostrate . have to go back to Atl from where we are now Flatwoods hillbilly KY . Released me to the gym slowly so that is the positive of this matter . I can not believe the out come of this procedure .
> 
> As they say in cards read'um and weap


Id give that a like, but that wouldnt be true. I wish I had something uplifting or more encouraging to say buddy. But damn, your hits just keep on coming. Hang tough you old mfr.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

*Does anyone who reads this know anything more than You Tube about prostrate surgery by Cyberknife ? Men I am really having to dig deep to keep on fighting . The good news is I have been released by my Dr's to start lifting again . I have 3 sessions at the gym under my old belt and going slow so I do not damage something .*

----------


## lovbyts

Defiantly take it easy, yeah you dont want to strain and rip something. Yeah that is all crazy so stop trying to one up me.  :Wink: 
Damn bro Im glad to hear you are doing betting but thats to much crazy even for me (knock on wood).

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> Defiantly take it easy, yeah you don't want to strain and rip something. Yeah that is all crazy so stop trying to one up me. 
> Damn bro Im glad to hear you are doing betting but that's to much crazy even for me (knock on wood).


Thanks for the good advice from a seasoned lifter . I did 4 w/o and did every body part 1 set of 25 reps getting back used to even holding iron ! Today will be my 1st day with split body parts 2x20 Back , Biceps , & Traps , no more than 30 seconds between sets . Then cool off on a cycle . Now advanced ankle rehab 200 calf raises stretching at the top for more range of motion , do 25 body squats ass to grass no weight . then leg curls , then leg extensions , and finish up with sled and mainly no calf leg that got the ankle fusion and I am pleased with the way it is going should be 95% by mid summer and pain free . I hustle and do this in short of 2 hours . good or bad that is the truth and I do reach my goals  :Smilie:

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

A question for knowledgeable members .

This is most likely a dumb question .

The Oncologist asked me to stop doing testosterone .

So now I am running .

Deca 
Tren Enanthate 
Primobolan 
HGH
HCG 
Proviron 
Clen 
CLomid
FLo- max
Finasteride

these if I understand correctly the top 3 are modified forms of Testosterone ?

----------


## Cylon357

> A question for knowledgeable members .
> 
> This is most likely a dumb question .
> 
> The Oncologist asked me to stop doing testosterone .
> 
> So now I am running .
> 
> Deca 
> ...


I'm guessing the oncologist didn't know about anything else you were running?

I don't know what your goals are here, but I would say drop the deca, tren and primo, add back the test at TRT dose and keep everything else.

Assuming the oncologist is handling prostate issues, they likely want your DHT to essentially read 0. A TRT dose of test with the finasteride (5mg per day) will get you that, I bet (or at least pretty close to it). Adding in the primo (as a DHT derivative) is probably a bad plan, though I recognize it is likely there to help counter potential sides from the 19-nors. Which comes full circle on why I would drop all three of those and just run the test. Not to mention that those 3 might be UGL, and the Test could be legit US pharma if you wanted it.

Follow up question: why HCG and Clomid together? Is there a specific goal with that?

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> I'm guessing the oncologist didn't know about anything else you were running?
> 
> I don't know what your goals are here, but I would say drop the deca , tren and primo, add back the test at TRT dose and keep everything else.
> 
> Assuming the oncologist is handling prostate issues, they likely want your DHT to essentially read 0. A TRT dose of test with the finasteride (5mg per day) will get you that, I bet (or at least pretty close to it). Adding in the primo (as a DHT derivative) is probably a bad plan, though I recognize it is likely there to help counter potential sides from the 19-nors. Which comes full circle on why I would drop all three of those and just run the test. Not to mention that those 3 might be UGL, and the Test could be legit US pharma if you wanted it.
> 
> Follow up question: why HCG and Clomid together? Is there a specific goal with that?


why HCG and Clomid together? Is there a specific goal with that?

Been on TRT and blast since 2012 and my ball were tiny and tender . They are fine now .

*Oh also running Pharma Proviron and T-3 .*

In a coma 2020 
Severe Iron deficiency 2021 ( required infusions )
Covid 2021 ( viral Pneumonia )
Ankle Fusion June 2022 
Nov 2022 Prostate removal went south and had Bacteria in my blood . Overnight stay was 5 days with 2 day follow up . Admitted for 20+ days to zap bacteria .
Now prepping for 2 weeks EOD radiation . Goal is to continue lifting slowly getting back in the groove and loose all this sedimentary weight . I can barley walk 100yrds and 7mths out from ankle fusion 63 years old . Trying to live a quality life and love HGH .

Almost forgot thank you for you measured and reasonable suggestion !

----------

